# Remembering a Fallen Shipmate



## tinker_52 (Dec 22, 2008)

December 20 marked the 19th Anniversary of Operation Just Cause. I dedicate this to one who gave his life there.
Navy Chief Engineman Donald McFaul and I got acquainted while attending DLI. I was checking in, and he was about to be finishing up and heading to his next PCS. I would be assigned to relieve him of his collateral duties as Section Leader. Don was real easy-going, and I really appreciated how, although he'd be out of there in a couple weeks, after he'd wrapped up finals, he was willing to take time to break it down for me, with his recommendations for administrating the Duty Section. Got in a couple good runs 'n PT's. He took that extra time, and it was then, we got talking, and realized he was returning to serve with my former 'Team.  We talked some about that, compared notes, me remarking that if I'd have taken a different language, I'd probably be going back there, too.  We said so long a few days later, and I got busy with the 'Course.  It wasn't 'til I was home next Christmas, that I picked up the paper and learned of Don's part in OJC and how things had gone. 
Don picked up the tab, paid the account, which came due for ridding our Hemisphere of the villain Noriega. 
Don, you are missed. We owe you and the rest. Thank you for your service, sacrifice and everything.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 22, 2008)

May he be resting peacefully. 

Paitilla Airfield was not spot for Seal Team IV that morning. 

May they all rest in peace. 

Carlo's was paralyzed from the waiste down during that firefight and still to this day wins more marathons in his chair all across the country.


----------



## racing_kitty (Dec 23, 2008)

The sacrifice of your shipmate will never be forgotten, so long as there are those who would appreciate the freedom he helped to provide.  Prayers out to his family, and to you.


----------

